# Osage chatoyance



## TRfromMT (Aug 5, 2021)

This wood is slowly winning me over...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2021)

OO can have so much character! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 5, 2021)

TRfromMT said:


> This wood is slowly winning me over...
> 
> View attachment 213728View attachment 213729View attachment 213730View attachment 213731


Definitely one of my favorites. It can be stubborn at times.
Great looking knives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 5, 2021)

Both are great example of “form follows function” and “less is more”. Such refined elegance when both materials are aesthetically and functionally balance in both simplicity and beauty without competing with each other for glory! It is just very refreshing to see such refrain for a change as opposed too seeing such decadence of glitzy material that surrounds us and very available to us- very well done on both sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 6, 2021)

Not a wood I've tackled. But just talked to a turner that really liked turning it. Plus there was a wind storm last week and a number of osage trees were knock over. Might have to get me a piece of two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 6, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Not a wood I've tackled. But just talked to a turner that really liked turning it. Plus there was a wind storm last week and a number of osage trees were knock over. Might have to get me a piece of two.


Without a doubt, you need to snatch a few pieces. It can be magical! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 8, 2021)

I think Osage is one of those Old World wonders that is forgotten about... The only thing I've seen made from it was a recurve bow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

